# Nikon D5100 SLR ~ what a difference!



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

One more time....... it's _*raw*_..... not *RAW*.

It's *NOT* an acronym. :no:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

R.A.W would be an acronym


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> R.A.W would be an acronym


And stands for........ :blink:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

480sparky said:


> One more time....... it's raw..... not RAW.
> 
> It's NOT an acronym. :no:


No, it's RAW like yelling RAWR!!!!


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Congrats on the purchase! Others summed it up rather well but I'll add:

1. Stay out of the auto mode, it's like the homeowner mode (think homeowners guessing at miters). Start with AP mode and learn to control your background. 

2. Get a DOF (depth of field) app for your smart phone...once again controlling what is in focus.

3. Don't but sh!t glass.......spend the money on pro glass that lets you shoot at a constant 2.8 or better (lower number). Higher numbers can force added lighting, higher ISO settings,tripods, or just messed up images. *****This will also help when/if you ever move up into full frame camera bodies since the kit lenses don't work great with them. 

4. Join photo forums and get a real ass beating for crappy images......the feedback will help you learn. 

5. Read Petterson's books.....and practice! 

6. Start a "project 365" freebie blog and force yourself to take a image a day and post it on-line.......an epic way to force yourself to be creative!

7. Put a sticky on your camera with AP setting, ISO setting,light setting and such to force yourself to think about tuning your settings before you fire away. Also leave your camera set on a neutral AP 4.5, ISO 600ish, lighting "cloudy". 

8. Indoor lighting is a mofo! Learn how to change your settings to make your images look natural under whatever light source you are shooting in. AUTO sucks at this....you gotta figure it out on your own.

9. Get a "grip" (an insert that holds two batteries and also gives you command dials and a shutter release in portrait mode). Not sure the model number of the grip for your camera but for my D80 and D90 they both use MB-D80.

10. Don't ever ever shoot weddings for free......along those lines don't ever shoot anything for free.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

It's going to take a little time...... and patience ...(laying off the coffee....:laughing.

Really nice picture Timuhler:thumbup:...wow! 

I had no time to play with my new acquisition today.....I was....Moaking........:laughing:...finished!...( that machine has a way of sucking me in..........) but I will be going over the DVD tomorrow ...

The software that came with it (NX-2),apparently it does what lightbook does.:blink:..but I don't know for sure....I'll know tomorrow I did install the software Wendsday but that was all I had time for... My weekend began tonight.....:thumbup: some time off for me to get familiar with the D5100

....finally........:laughing:

thank you again for the input.:thumbsup:

B,:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Go here

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/forum.asp?forum=1034

Learn. Just another time sucking forum.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't think the D5100 will accept a grip.

And definitely get Bryan Peterson's _Understanding Exposure_.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Now I am starting to get the gist of the D5100 and DSLR camaras.....this DVD has been a definit plus.....:thumbup:.... Although it's a lot to absorb :blink:......holy S&#t.....:laughing:




B,


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

If you have an ebook reader:

Darrell Young's _Mastering the D5100_.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

No Spark, I'm kind of primitive when it comes to Computer gadgets...,:laughing: Although I do have the IPad that I won here on CT....will that work....?:blink:



B,


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> No Spark, I'm kind of primitive when it comes to Computer gadgets...,:laughing: Although I do have the IPad that I won here on CT....will that work....?:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> B,



Beats the shît outta me! I haven't drunk any Apple KoolAid. But I would assume it would work.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Goes to show you that I don't use this thing but for email and OLF's. 

There is a kindle app, I swear to god man, I do not have the time to get to know ANYTHING I own....


Looks like I'll have to make the time.....:laughing:

Thanks for the info Spark....:thumbsup:



B,:thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok,
I have been experimenting with the D5100 and I am starting to become a little more comftorable with using it. NOW I know what RAW is all about....thank you! What a difference in editing.....:thumbup:

Next situation,
I have an object (take a guess) :laughing:, and I have a canvas backdrop that I just purchased just for this. I have 2 600 watt halogen lights for the lighting. What can I use as a filter for the lighting so there is no reflection....:blink: or should I move them to the right or left of the object. Or split them and have one on each side facing the object. Write now they are dead center,,,, any thoughts,,,,:blink:


Thanks....


B,


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Make a light box


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

What do you mean Lee,,,,,:blink:

I have seen cloth like , or fabric that photographers will put in front of thier lights ....some type of filter....



B,


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Basically you put a translucent white sheet up around the object on all sides except the side you will be shooting. The lights will be outside the sheet and on the left and right, sometimes you will put a light on top too. The sheet diffuses the light and makes a very even place for lighting.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Light box: Make your own..........











.......or buy one.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That's what I said.:smile:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I did that Lee, 

It is wrapped around the object so all you see (in the view of the camara) is the object and the backdrop.....


The reflection is coming from the Fiberglass, as I expected so I either move the lights or change my position were I shoot from....just trying to figure out where the lights should be when shooting objects....



So maybe some fabric offset but in front of the lighting , thin fabric....sort of like light weight count curtain sheet fabric.....:blink:


B,


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Bought one of those SLR doo-dads 5-7 years ago, still don't wtf most of what it does, have the "reg" lense, and telephoto, and wide-angle.

It takes nice pics (5 mp?). It's old-school by today's (this instant) standards, but it works well for us, for now.

IT does take much nicer pics than any of the "pocket" 3-8 MP cams we've owned over the year, and that's with just point and click with the SLR, for the most point.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Do they have one that a 32" band saw will fit in.....:laughing:


I got it now......I'll filter it out with the curtain fabric.....
:thumbsup:


Jay,

Yea, they are VERY nice once you start to understand it all...I have a lot to take in still but I am catching on....

In the beginning..........:blink::blink::blink:
:laughing:




B,


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Do they have one that a 32" band saw will fit in.....:laughing:..........,


You got the money? :whistling


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes Spark, 

But I am not getting one just for this.........now THAT....would be insane....:laughing:

I'll work with the canvas backdrop and some light count thread curtains, shears I think they call them.....just something to difuse the lighting...



Thanks,


B,


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Do they have one that a 32" band saw will fit in.....:laughing:
> 
> 
> I got it now......I'll filter it out with the curtain fabric.....
> ...


Don't use a flash. Just have the lights point up at the ceiling and then using a tripod you may have to take a longer exposure shot. Maybe 1/20th second.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll do just that Lee, 

But today, during the day.....all the ambient light coming in my shop from the windows,,,,uh,,,,,killed the canvas backdrop...you see light coming in and looks bad!...so I stoped and waited till 9:30 tonight , turned the lights on and it looked fabulous but I didn't take any shots...spent, long day.....so I think I am going to have to do this at night to get a nice clean backdrop with no interference of the ambient light....sunlight....


It's pissing me off!:laughing:


B,


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

480sparky said:


> And stands for........ :blink:


You're correct, not an acornym a RAW image is:


> an image containing unprocessed, or undeveloped, data. Think of raw as the digital equivalent to a photo negative. In contrast, the JPEG files your camera produces are the fully-developed pictures.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I like doing shots of things at night. Sunlight is usually harsh. Same with flash photography. I have a few umbrellas and a soft box with two 500 watt/second strobes that can light up an area pretty well. I can make it very harsh or pretty soft, depends on how you set it up.


----------



## chuckdee (Mar 12, 2012)

*re*

Good camera. I bought a Canon 5DMII last year and love it.
The Nikons have more bells and whistles than the Canons so you have your work cut out for you to figure them out.
Start with the basics though. Aperture, ISO speed and shutter speed.
Happy shooting.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you Chuck,

As far as figuring it out....

I am getting the hang of it....although......very slowly.....:laughing:



Enjoy your DSLR....:thumbsup:


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Lee,

I went to see mark at Delawarw Camara and took a couple of snappers and he said they are good, stay away from evening shots , block some window light,,, and I should be good to go. I took some pictures the other night and ....well.......:laughing: 


They were ok,,, but not what I am after,,,,,,

I honestly have not had any time to play with this thing......

But I will...in do time....





B,


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

So stay away from evening shots but block the windows..:blink:

Think about that for a bit.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I will throw it up here spark... Not tonight....hatfields & McCoys is on....
:laughing:


Lee,


No,no,no.....I have other windows in the shop to let in the light.....to much...

So I did an experiment and blocked off the window directly behind the object.....and it did come out pretty darn good.....:thumbsup: 

No ..
I am not a little touched in the head,,,,,.:laughing:

I promise I'll post tomorrow if I can fit it in Spark..... I need to take a rest...relax...enjoy life...etc.etc......frikin spent..to be honest..:laughing:


B,


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

PrestigeR&D said:


> I am not a little touched in the head,,,,,.:laughing:


Cottontop??


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Nooooooo....:no:...:laughing:

Confused sometimes..:blink:..:laughing: but not a cotton head...:laughing:


It's my day off today......:clap: now you guys can see what I meant....



B,


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

PrestigeR&D said:


> No ..
> I am not a little touched in the head,,,,,.:laughing:
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, absolutely. Little is the wrong adjective...:whistling

:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Have you been hanging around Warner....









I can handle the heat you guys throw at me......

all in some inocent fun......

hopefully....:blink:,,,

:laughing:



B,


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yes Brian. All in fun. I remember when you took us seriously. I mean really, us...serious....write,,,,?


Which adjective did you think I was referring too? :w00t:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Now how do I go about showing a high resolution picture.....?:blink:


Dump it at a free be photo site....then what?...:blink:



I never did this so, yea....I am learning...go easy on me......:laughing:




B,


----------

